# Where are the sharkfest reports?



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

No sharkfest reports yet? Guess everyone is still recovering!

Britt


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Right now,I'm just tired of doin pics,try to get one up tomorrow,with pics..


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Excellent! Can't wait!

Britt


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Here are some pics From sharkfest*

First i just wanted to say thanks to Jody,Kenny,Seabear,Rob and all who helped get this together. The group i was with had a awesome time. I dont know how to load them to the site so here are the links. 

The Crew
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon198.jpg

Tator trying to scare us
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon197.jpg

Big Max chiling while reeling in.
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon199.jpg

Looking one Way
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon216.jpg

Looking the other
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon215.jpg
Bowed up,cant remeber who it is sorry.
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon222.jpg
Rob taking it in
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon217.jpg
Seabears rig.
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon213.jpg
Shooter puffing up for a pic.
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon200.jpg
Kevins boy and a spot
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon202.jpg
Shooter yaking out bait
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon201.jpg
Colin bowed up.
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon212.jpg
The Food.
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon221.jpg
Broken rods big ray
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon228.jpg
Shooter feeling cozy.
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon231.jpg
Shooter the morning after.
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon232.jpg
Me bowed up.
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon203.jpg
Big ray.
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon205.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon207.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon209.jpg
Me trying to get him back in.
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon210.jpg
Finally
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon211.jpg
Awesome sunset with good friends, Thats what its all about.
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Honeymoon224.jpg
Thanks again .I have more but this is already huge.


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

i HAD A GREAT TIME Eric Might have to move to HI. Oh Yeah Got me a FM sticker


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the pic’s Eric


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Dont Worry*

I still have pics of you jay. But thank you also for cooking breakfast. Also for putting up with us.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

NBD had a blast


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Eric, did you get word on the chevy having trouble on the way home?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*No*

What happened


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Said they were over heating.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Awesome pics Eric, dont know how I have managed to make it through all 3 fest without a incriminating photo...


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

We just cant post them on this site dawg


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great pics Eric. You all look like you had a great time. So, what was the count of toothy critters caught??


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

One five footer and a few smaller ones.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Very nice...very nice indeed. Looks like ya'll had great weather as well. It rained up here...


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Saturday had some showers, nothing major. How did you do on AI


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Got rained on most of the day. Had one knock down but it happened when I wasn't looking. Was chatting with Derfm (Fred). Out of the corner of my eye I see my rod heading to Europe  so I ran after it and caught it just before it totally disappeared into the surf. The reel got a good soaking and sand. Taking it apart right now. Fish got away... shame on me....


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

I lost one that way and got it back after casting trebles for an hour, got the rod and reel back and still landed the shark.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm sure there was a little alchohol consumed at Sharkfest, eh?  If not, I'd be disappointed in the crew!


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh yea, one or two.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Great pictures!!!!!!! But man, a couple buttons and the date would be right


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Awesome pics Eric, dont know how I have managed to make it through all 3 fest without a incriminating photo...


You aint made it through Dec 1-3 yet


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Seriously enjoyed it. Great meeting so many of you. But next time I think I'll just leave my truck where it is & screw getting a bait out. There was just WAY too much walking involved in getting back to my cooler!! I must have walked the line about 50 times!!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Notso good meeting you and thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

BrokenRod said:


> Notso good meeting you and thanks for the entertainment.


Good to meet you too.

You missed what the General called "quality entertainment on Hatteras island" on Friday night. Nick's poor dog will never be the same


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

notso said:


> Good to meet you too.
> 
> You missed what the General called "quality entertainment on Hatteras island" on Friday night. Nick's poor dog will never be the same


notso, didn't realize that was you that kept coming down to see us. Nice to have met ya.

Th General gave a very detailed and colorful account of the night before, was roflmao...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's the first and the one and only decent sized biter outta all the sharkfest... Thought it was closer to 6',whatever,it's a shark anywho... 










It was great seein all the folks,so many I can't list em all..


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey was that the pug???. Fri night was a hooooot that was fer sure we had the walkin drunk around. Then there was Rob cokin up the hambugers and chicken I think. But Friday night was a hoot. Then there was Saturday night that was a hooooooot as well... Hey Cdog I'm not sure how I missed the pics but I think there is one of me that Rob took. All they got was a pic of my camper.


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks to everybody! Truly enjoyed the company and good times. Here's a pic for you Eric.....









...incriminating pics of Cdog to follow!

in the words of Shooter...."Burbon?"

Look forward to next year!

BIGMAX


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BIGMAX said:


> Thanks to everybody! Truly enjoyed the company and good times. Here's a pic for you Eric.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I deny it all, photoshop I tell ya...


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

This is the Sharkfest version on the Celtic games....See who can drag the ray the farthest. I think the ray won..or was it some guy named ray? ...I can't remember!

BIGMAX

...tanks I'll have anudder, and tell ray I said hi!


----------

